# Skill 440+



## justblue (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hat es momentan irgendeinen Sinn, den Verzauberskill höher als bis 440 zu haben? Die Rezepte kann man mit 440 alle kaufen, die bisherigen Random-Drops waren niedriger (Resi-Verzauberungen auf den Umhang). Wie es scheint, wurden die Drops von Instanz-Bossen vollkommen abgeschafft, denn bisher ist mir noch kein einziges Rezept dort untergekommen. Warum also sollte man viel Gold ausgeben, um auf 450 zu kommen?


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2008)

Sieht ganz danach aus, ja. Vermutlich wirds die Rezepte erst beim nächsten Content-Patch geben, bis dann kannst Du Dir das Skillen also sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings wenn Du dann zu den ersten gehörst, die so ein Rezept können, lässt sich damit gut Geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (16. Dezember 2008)

Nö, Sinn machts (noch) keinen.


----------



## Clemonde (19. Dezember 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Warum also sollte man viel Gold ausgeben, um auf 450 zu kommen?



es macht zwar keinen Sinn auf Max-Skill zu kommen (bei Blutelfen ja sogar bis 460), und natürlich brauch man ab Skill 440 kein Gold auszugeben, es gibt ja schon genügend Spieler, die schon die neuen Enchants brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (7. Januar 2009)

Richtig, macht im Moment keinen Sinn! Aber das ist glaube bei allen Berufen im Moment so, ab 440 gibt es nichts mehr Neues.

Neue Rezepte wird es sicher dann mit einem größeren Patch geben, bis dahin einfach gemütlich auf 450 skillen wenn es sich eben grade ergibt - mit dem nächsten Patch werden die Rezepte ja auch günstiger von den mats her, das da sicher auch mehr Nachfrage ist.


----------



## KlacM (29. März 2009)

Also wenn ihr die +40 Ausdauer auf Armschiene Verzauberung habeb wollt, macht es Sinn bis 450 zu Skillen, da man das erst mit 450 skillen kann. Amsonsten nicht und vielleicht nur gut, um beim nächsten Addon es leichter zu haben


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2009)

KlacM schrieb:


> Amsonsten nicht und vielleicht nur gut, um beim nächsten Addon es leichter zu haben


Wird wahrscheinlich nichts bringen. Denn schon vor dem letzten Addon war es bei vielen Sachen so, das diese gelb oder orange waren und als das Addon kam waren sie plötzlich grau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

